# reset uptime



## sedgewick (5. Nov. 2008)

Hallo!

ich möchte für den linux server der version 2.6.18-53.1.14.el5 RedHat die uptime zum ursprung zurückstellen!

wie funktioniert das?
Danke


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Die Uptime gibt an, wie lange der Server schon läuft. Um sie auf null zu stellen, musst Du den Server neu starten, z.B. mit dem Befehl:

reboot


----------



## sedgewick (6. Nov. 2008)

*Danke*

... genau dies gilt es zu vermeiden!


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Ich würde es aber als Bug in Linux ansehen, wenn man die Uptime auf andere Weise resetten könnte, da sie dann faktisch fehlerhft wäre.


----------



## sedgewick (6. Nov. 2008)

*Bug*

Danke,
für die Mühe, leider besteht das Problem nur bei älteren Versionen; unter http://dannyman.toldme.com/2006/08/16/linux-uptime-reset/  ist eine Fehlerdefinition zu finden. Durch den Überlauf nach 497 Tage ergeben sich inkonsistenzen an Lifekeeper-software mit nachteiligen Folgen im Clusterbetrieb!

Auf jeden Fall, danke für Dein Bemühen


----------

